# Can you ladies help me please?TTC @ 38



## sad eyes

Hello my name is Liz I am new to bnb but not to ttc.A friend of mine suggested I come here and seek some help and advice,She was ttc and came here and fell pregnant.She is 31 so well a different ballgame for me.I am 38.I have 2 daughters ages 20 and 15 and have had no luck in the last 7 months in trying.The dr said all looks good and that I should lose some weight which I have been.I am asking anyone and everyone to please maybe share your stories on how you were successful conceiving and what you feel I should do.I am temping this month,I just joined fertility friend.Thanks to you all in advance.I am so scared my time is over.I dont get EWCM anymore :cry: and my periods are becoming very wacky some months 23 days some 35 days :shrug:.Any thoughts would be so greatly appreciated.Thanks :flower:


----------



## Starsheep

Hello! I don't really have any advice to offer but didn't want to read & run. I'm also 38 but TTC #1. I also know what its like having weird cycles! Hoping mine will settle down eventually but they just seem to be getting longer. I'm about 7dpo at the moment but this will still be the longest cycle yet.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hi Liz!! I just wanted to stop in and give you some hope and maybe my story will help, even just a little! I am currently 38 and pregnant with my second child post-35. And this is actually my third pregnancy post-35 (first ended in a m/c).

My DH and I had been TTC since I was 34. When I was 36 years old, I became pregnant out of the blue, right before we were about to start getting serious with fertility assistance etc. That pregnancy sadly ended in a m/c at 8 wks (bubba never developed a heartbeat). :cry:

After that loss, I was told to wait 3 months and try again. At that point I decided to be ultra serious with my TTC. I did not want to go 2 more years again without getting another BFP. So I started to temp with fertility friend, and that taught me a LOT about my cycles, my O date, etc. For example, my O date was not day 14/15 like most ladies, it was actually day 23, because I have 35 day cycles. 

I also used OPKs. These were sooo helpful!!! I bought a set of cheap ones, and then a box of the expensive clearblue digi ones (the ones with the smiley face). When the cheap ones started to show like they were positive, I would use an expensive digital one to confirm (that way I didnt waste them!). I felt this was the best way to predict my O. (and since you say your cycles tend to vary in length, this may work for you)

And of course, we did lots of :sex:, every day for the 3 days prior to my O, the day of, and the day after. Some theories say that this is overkill or too much, etc. But I got pregnant within 3 months of TTC after my loss, so it worked for me!

Two other things I did, was I drank a glass of pink grapefruit juice every morning starting at CD10 through 4DPO to help with my CM production (maybe this will help you, it seemed to help my CM production a LOT!) and I cut out caffeine a couple days after my O because I had read somewhere that it can have an effect on implantation (who knows? but I was willing to try anything at that point!)

Like I said, 3 months trying after my loss, doing the above things, worked! I had my beautiful little DD at 37 years of age!!

And now I find myself pregnant again at 38, by sheer surprise! We were not planning on TTC until after the new year, but just after my DD's 1st birthday, we got a little surprise BFP! We are very excited!!

I hope this information helps you or any other ladies here who may fnd the information useful. I think learning about my body was so key post-35 to getting success!!!

Best wishes to you hun!! :hugs:


----------



## Meloc9710

I am 38 and about to have my 3rd and final baby. I thought I'd throw my 2 cents in if it might help. I also used ovulation sticks, the digital with the smiley face. I think the pp's idea of using cheap ones up until ovulation day confirming with a digital is a great idea. I also had a miscarriage. I waited 4 months to try again and got pregnant the first month trying again with a sticky bean. After dh did his part, I made sure to orgasm after he did and then propped my legs up on a pillow. It worked for us and we are expecting our last lo in about a month. I hope this helps a little. Wishing you the very best of luck!!!


----------



## alison29

You might not be ovulating if no Ewcm. I still get af and last cycle did blood work and no ovulation. I only had ewcm for a day then it stopped. This cycle is different so far I am getting the ew I am taking pregnitude for a week and half to help will continue taking for a few months.


----------



## lala1973

Hiya! If it helps I am 39 and had a period of time about a year ago when my periods went completely out of whack, 21 - 42 days! They settled though, I was stressed at the time and drinking a lot of wine.... oops. Have since been teetotal for a year and they have settled, not as regular as they were in my 20's but hey, they're better. My blood tests are ok, not great but ok. I also had a HSG done 2 weeks ago and one tube was blocked but they unblocked it with the dye (painful much!) so am wandering if that affected my cycles too. aNyway,am now 2 days before period is due and in that awful clock ticking waiting period.


----------



## lala1973

And forgot to say, I don't get EWCM but not sure I have ever really noticed it, maybe the odd month decades ago. My blood work says that I still ovulate though according to the docs so fingers crossed! Good luck to you! :)


----------



## spacegirl

Hi there, 

i didn't see much EWCM when TTC#1 at 35. I had it for one day per month. Sometimes I wouldn't see it all all. But I still got pregnant! 

Confirm you are ovulating with temping and ov kit (I used a CBFM).

GL xxx


----------



## Milty

I would say temping whiler help you a lot. You need to find out if your cycles vary. Most likely it's because some months you O faster and easier and some months you struggle to O so it's later. 

I would start in some supplements right away to help balance your hormones. Folic Acid is a must. Vit C, D, and B's are good. Also omegas are good. 

Here is a link that explains what each one does...

https://infertility.health-info.org/fertility-diet-lifestyle/diet-supplements.html

I would also try to get more EWCM. Like someone else said grapefruit helps. Robutusin cough medicine Or any expectorant will help as well.

Good luck!!


----------



## BabyBean14

.


----------



## yasissa78

Hi - I am 38 and pregnant with my first baby - I thought I was going into menopause after my Dr's declared me almost infertile (very low ovarian reserve!) and here I am :)
I was placed on metformin for 2 months and I do think it helped


----------

